# Build Outside The Box contest from Fine Woodworking



## PaBull (May 13, 2008)

Did you guys see this, will it be one of the LJ's winning this?










Build Outside The Box: Official Contest Rules

How to Enter

Calling all box makers: Show us your projects for a chance to win a brand-new tablesaw from Steel City. The granite-topped machine is a monster prize with a $1,300 approximate retail value.

Box projects are small enough that you can let your creativity loose. They can range from simple utilitarian designs to objects of art made with select materials and complex joints.

So upload the best photos of your work in our Build Outside the Box challenge.

For rules and the complete prize package value, read the official contest rules.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Shhhhh!!!!!

I was hoping GaryK wouldn't find out about it, so the rest of us mere mortals might stand a chance.


----------



## PaBull (May 13, 2008)

Where is the delete button on this thing?


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

Cool, thanks for letting us know about this. Is there a limit on how many boxes we can enter per person?


----------



## DannyBoy (Oct 26, 2007)

Nice. I need to get my box on…


----------

